# Biopsy of the ear



## baldi18

When a doctor takes a biopsy of the ear how do you determine if you code it a 11100 or 69100? 
Thanks for any help!!


----------



## magnolia1

Please refer to the CPT Assistant below.

Since there is a "site specific" code for biopsy of the ear, I would go 
with 69100.


*Biopsy of Skin, Subcutaneous Tissue and/or Mucous Membrane

CPT code 11100 describes the biopsy of skin, subcutaneous tissue and/or mucous membrane (including simple closure), unless otherwise listed. Since there are specific breast biopsy codes, this more generic biopsy code would not be reported for breast biopsies. The "unless otherwise listed" phrase indicates that you should look for a more specific code under the anatomic location of the site from which the physician is taking the biopsy. If there is not a more specific code in that section, then you can "default" to this code. However, in the case of breast biopsies, there are specific codes and this generic code (11100) would not be reported for a breast biopsy.

11100  Biopsy of skin, subcutaneous tissue and/or mucous membrane (including simple closure), unless otherwise listed (separate procedure); single lesion

11101     each separate/additional lesion

Note from 3M:
 As of January 1, 2004, code 11100 has been revised.  It is no longer designated as a separate procedure. 





CPT Assistant © Copyright 1990–2008 American Medical Association. All Rights Reserved *


----------



## RebeccaWoodward*

I agree with Karen; use 69100.

*Coders Desk Reference:*

69100-The physician uses a scalpel or punch forceps to excise a portion of a lesion on the external ear for diagnostic purposes.  Unless the incision is large, a sutured closure is usually unnecessary.


----------

